# linseed



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I have been told to have golden linseed on cereals and to eat linseed bread, i have IBS-D are they supposed to be good, something to do with fibre i think, anyone tried them or know anything bout them.PS. I have also been told by specialist to eat more fibre, pears, carrotts, jacket potaoe as well as the linseed and the linseed bread, but since starting it on wednesday i have had more loose bms. can that happen, also wind and gurgling in the tummy.Help.


----------



## GF5 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was also told that linseeds are good to take and like oats are high in fibre but can help with wind and bloating. I take oatmeal every morning, and bought some linseeds last week but I've not tried it yet.Are you still having problems with the linseeds?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are the pears raw, or cooked?Raw pears (as well as apples, peaches, plums and cherries) have sorbitol in them as well as a fructose to glucose ratio that can cause increased gas and diarrhea.Canned or cooked pears will get you the fiber without the sorbitol as it can't take the heat.


----------



## GF5 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know your question was directed at cherrypie09 but I was just about to go and eat a raw pear...Does this mean that raw pears etc can make bloating worse?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on how you react to sorbitol and fructose/glucose ratios, but they can play a role in bloating.Here is some info on fruits and "intestinal friendliness" http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp#T042601 (you do not have to get the newsletter to see the article, just click past that).


----------



## GF5 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks I'll have a read of that


----------

